# High speed driving (legally) on highways and runways.



## Skyline_ (Mar 20, 2013)




----------



## Skyline_ (Mar 20, 2013)

Unlike the cars in the first post, these two did under 400 km/h but they were limited by the length of the runway....


----------



## Skyline_ (Mar 20, 2013)




----------

